# Hopes End 2012 ..Germany..



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Haunters, this was our first Home Haunt in 2012. Location: Oldenburg in Germany. 
Warning: There is no subtiltle in the Video . Have fun and rate if you like!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent job! You made good use of your space and the characters were suitably demented. The use of the same special effects contact lenses throughout gave a feeling of unity to the actors.

My favorite was the guy with plastic wrap around his face. I've not seen that done before and it just screams "crazy guy"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was wonderfully creepy! The voice gave me shivers!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very creepy - well done!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Some more impressions:


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

That was REALLY SCARY!!!! Especially since I can't speak German...it scared me even more!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice work, Pa1nbringer! What audio track did you use for your video?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very creepy. Thanx so much for sharing. Love the guy behind the curtain beckoning you to go in. Great job!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow!
First time I saw this. Great job! Lots of interest and the actors were all excellent!
Hey....that looked like my underwear hanging there! Yup...same color, too!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Luuuuuuuunatic! Great Post
@highbury: i Mixed some Tracks i found on Youtube. Sorry dont remember the Name. I Need too Check my Computer for the original Tracks. 
Thank you all for the Feedback! It Means a Lot to me, since there are Not a Lot of haunters in Germany.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First rate, the actors did a wonderful job. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome work. I think it all looks outstanding. Can anyone provide any insight as to how to properly post a video on this site. I have some in Youtube that I want add to this site but for the life of me cant figure it out.


----------

